# Bildschirm Nutzung Überwachen der App Nutzer ink. was angeklickt wird



## wer112 (28. Dez 2022)

Habe für ne Coummunity schnell eine App hochgezogen, natürlich hat die Bugs und Fehler.

Aus der Datenbank werden Internet Links in eine ListView hinzugefügt.

Klickt man auf diesen Link, dann soll eine Überwachung stattfinden, was der Nutzer angeklickt hat und ob dies richtig ist, sobald er wieder zurück in der App ist, wird die Überwachung beendet und der Nutzer erhält seine Belohnung.

Auf der Webseite gibt es auch App Download Pflicht, wenn ein Nutzer es so eingestellt hat, dann muss geprüft werden, ob er diese App, auch runterlädt und mind. 30 sec in der App bleibt.

Wie kann ich das alles Prüfen:
1. Hat der Nutzer erfolgreich die Webseite Betreten?
2. Hat er den bestimmten Button gedrückt?
3. Hat der Nutzer die Werbung auf der Webseite angeklickt und wie lange war er da drauf?
4. Wie viele Werbungen hat er somit angeschaut?
5. Hat er nach dem er die Werbung weggeklickt hat, den Button erneut gedrückt?
6. Ist der Nutzer somit erfolgreich auf das Youtube Video gelangt und hat er das ca. 10 sek angesehen

Wenn das Alles stimmt und der Nutzer wieder in der App ist, muss er seine Belohnung bekommen und der Link verschwindet aus der ListView.

Wie programmiere ich sowas? 

Habe ein Intent erstellt, der den Link erfolgreich aufruft. Habe es auch mit ActivityForResult probiert, habe aber kein Ergebniss bekommen.

Hat da jemand eine Idee, um das erfolgreich die Überwachung durchzuführen?

Es ist im Interesse der Nutzer, da ja "Schwarze Schafe" nicht belohnt werden sollen.

Ich danke euch mal jetzt schon, für eure Tipps und Umsetzungen


----------



## White_Fox (28. Dez 2022)

Solche Goldeselapps gibt es schon haufenweise, normalerweise mit lustigen Spielchen dazu. Mistplay, Catch'em All usw...


----------



## wer112 (29. Dez 2022)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Solche Goldeselapps gibt es schon haufenweise, normalerweise mit lustigen Spielchen dazu. Mistplay, Catch'em All usw...


???
Das hilft mir trotzdem nicht deine Ausage, da ich immer noch nicht weiß, wie ich das umsetzten kann. In der Community befinden sich weit über 800 und die Warten ungedultig, auf die App.

Deswegen, wäre es hilfreich zu erfahren, nach was ich suchen muss, um das alles abarbeiten zu können.


----------



## White_Fox (29. Dez 2022)

Irgendwo hier geistert noch ein Thread herum, wo jemand die ganzen Google-APIs dazu gepostet hat. Die sollte deine Suchmaschine des geringsten Mißtrauens aber auch für dich finden können.


----------



## wer112 (29. Dez 2022)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwo hier geistert noch ein Thread herum, wo jemand die ganzen Google-APIs dazu gepostet hat. Die sollte deine Suchmaschine des geringsten Mißtrauens aber auch für dich finden können.


Und das funktioniert auch für Webseiten, mit meinen Anforderung?


----------



## Oneixee5 (29. Dez 2022)

So ein Müll, es fragt sich nur wer die "Schwarze Schafe" sind. Nutzer tracken/überwachen, zwingen Youtube zu nutzen und auf dubiose Werbelinks zu klicken - inklusive weiteren Trackings und möglichst noch Schadcode. Was soll noch gemacht werden, Telefonbuch auslesen und gleich noch die App ungefragt weiter verteilen?
Jetzt kommt dann: Es ist ja alles freiwillig ... Malvertising


----------



## wer112 (29. Dez 2022)

Oneixee5 hat gesagt.:


> So ein Müll, es fragt sich nur wer die "Schwarze Schafe" sind. Nutzer tracken/überwachen, zwingen Youtube zu nutzen und auf dubiose Werbelinks zu klicken - inklusive weiteren Trackings und möglichst noch Schadcode. Was soll noch gemacht werden, Telefonbuch auslesen und gleich noch die App ungefragt weiter verteilen?
> Jetzt kommt dann: Es ist ja alles freiwillig ... Malvertising


1. dubiose Werbelinks? Der Nutzer postet ja genau so einen eigenen Link, es ist ein Geben und Nehmen, Natürlich müssen die Links vom gleichen Anbieter sein.

2. Habe ich mich für Accessibility Service entschieden. Kennst du das?
3. Wenn ja, muss der Nutzten explisiv zustimmen, bevor die irgendwas macht.
4. Wenn du den Hebel vom Service umlegst, dann geht von Android ein Fenster auf, mit drei Buttons: Deinstallieren, ablehnen und zulassen.
5. In diesem vom Android Fenster kommt die Information, was passieren kann, wenn mans aktiviert.
6. Willst du, das du durch schwarze Schafe nichts verdienst, weil die den Link nicht richtig benutzt haben und somit innerhalb 1 min über 20 Münzen geschäffelt hat? Wenn das jeder so macht, nur eine Nano Sekunde draufdrückt, und wieder verlässt, um die Belohnung zu kassieren, dann bringt es nicht und es ist kein WIN WIN für die Community.

7. Bitte hilf mir, wie ich das so umsetzten kann, dass es im Vorteil ist.
8. Ich mache ja nichts heimliches, wenn ich den Accessibility Service Nutze, den der Kunde vorher in den Einstellungen ausdrücklich aktivieren kann.
9. Niemand hat gesagt Telefonbuch auslesen. 

Also gibt es jemanden ernstgemeinte Person, die mir helfen würde das über den Accessibility Service zu helfen?

Wenn ihr nicht mit Android auskennt, dann lasse ein halb Wissen.


----------



## Hansen_07 (29. Dez 2022)

@wer112 

Wenn du das Dingen wirklich in dieser Form fertigstellen willst, solltest du auf geltendes Recht achten. Das könnte sonst teuer für dich werden.


----------



## wer112 (29. Dez 2022)

Hansen_07 hat gesagt.:


> @wer112
> 
> Wenn du das Dingen wirklich in dieser Form fertigstellen willst, solltest du auf geltendes Recht achten. Das könnte sonst teuer für dich werden.


Wie meinst du das?


----------



## wer112 (29. Dez 2022)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwo hier geistert noch ein Thread herum, wo jemand die ganzen Google-APIs dazu gepostet hat. Die sollte deine Suchmaschine des geringsten Mißtrauens aber auch für dich finden können.


Habe Google API eingebeben, aber nixs richtiges gefunden. Möchte mich explisiv auf Accessibility Service konzentrieren, da der Nutzer es selber aktivieren muss und es bleibt ja nicht ständig an


----------



## Jw456 (29. Dez 2022)

Du findest nichts zum Thema Accessibility Service.
Mit einer einfachen Google suche habe ich schon drei Treffer auf der ersten Seite.






						Developing an Accessibility Service for Android  |  Google Codelabs
					

In this codelab, you’ll learn how to build an Accessibility Service for Android users.




					codelabs.developers.google.com
				











						Create your own accessibility service  |  Android Developers
					






					developer.android.com
				





			https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/how-to-create-an-accessibility-service-in-android-with-example/https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/ui/accessibility/service


----------



## Jw456 (29. Dez 2022)

Accessibility Services: Google droht zahlreichen Apps mit Rausschmiss aus Play Store
					

Android-Apps, die das API Accessibility Services nutzen, könnten bald aus dem Play Store fliegen. Darauf weist Google Entwickler in einer Mail hin. Wer dem Rausschmiss entgehen will, muss beweisen, dass seine App behinderten Menschen hilft.




					www.heise.de


----------



## Hansen_07 (29. Dez 2022)

wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Wie meinst du das?


Stichwort: DSVGO


----------



## wer112 (29. Dez 2022)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Accessibility Services: Google droht zahlreichen Apps mit Rausschmiss aus Play Store
> 
> 
> Android-Apps, die das API Accessibility Services nutzen, könnten bald aus dem Play Store fliegen. Darauf weist Google Entwickler in einer Mail hin. Wer dem Rausschmiss entgehen will, muss beweisen, dass seine App behinderten Menschen hilft.
> ...


ist auf dem Playstore bezogen


----------



## wer112 (29. Dez 2022)

Hansen_07 hat gesagt.:


> Stichwort: DSVGO


Der Nutzer muss den Service explisiv in den Einstellungen aktivieren, dann erhält er von Android, Eine Info ansicht, was das bedeutet alles(Zugriffe...)
Die Daten werden auch nicht geschickt, Wenn der Nutzer es richtig gemacht hat, Wird der Link aus der ListView gelöscht und In der Datenbank notiert. Ich sehe keine Bedenken.

Die Apps, wo man Geld fürs spielen bekommt, müssen das ja auch tun, um die Belohnung auszugeben....


----------



## LimDul (29. Dez 2022)

Google hat massiv was dagegen, dass solche Apps betrieben werden. Dementsprechend sind da auch hinterher das zu unterbinden.


----------



## Jw456 (29. Dez 2022)

Du sagst und schreibst das du auf eine Webseite verlinkst also solltest du dort auf dem Server alles machen und nicht in der App. Denn jetzt bist du ja im Browser genau so wie auf einem Desktop Rechner. Und jetzt denke nach was du da machen könntest.


----------



## wer112 (29. Dez 2022)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Du findest nichts zum Thema Accessibility Service.


Es ging hier im Forum, das ich da nachschauen soll, habe aber hier nixs gefunden


Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Mit einer einfachen Google suche habe ich schon drei Treffer auf der ersten Seite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat für meinem Fall nicht weitergeholfen


Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Create your own accessibility service  |  Android Developers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Grund gerüst habe ich schon bereits, muss nur den Code füllen, um die Aufgaben alle abzuarbeiten.
Hatte gestern das gefunden, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das hilfreich ist und wie ich das erweitern soll:









						GitHub - venkymani/LogUrl
					

Contribute to venkymani/LogUrl development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				





Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/how-to-create-an-accessibility-service-in-android-with-example/https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/ui/accessibility/service


Der ist down


----------



## wer112 (29. Dez 2022)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Du sagst und schreibst das du auf eine Webseite verlinkst also solltest du dort auf dem Server alles machen und nicht in der App. Denn jetzt bist du ja im Browser genau so wie auf einem Desktop Rechner. Und jetzt denke nach was du da machen könntest.


Ich kann doch nicht auf fremde Server zu greifen. Die App sagt am Ende, Okay hat alles gemacht und wird das mit meinem Server weiterverarbeitet und die Belohnung gutgeschrieben. 

Soll ich einen Eigenen Browser in die App programmieren, der das überwacht? Da kann man evtl. was erkennen...


----------



## Jw456 (29. Dez 2022)

Mit solchen Sachen beschäftige ich micht nicht. Solche App will und werde ich auch nicht schreiben.


----------



## yfons123 (29. Dez 2022)

wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Soll ich einen Eigenen Browser in die App programmieren, der das überwacht?


abgesehen davon dass du rechtliche probleme kriegen wirst.

ist so eine "Idee" moralisch nicht vertretbar für die meisten.
Diese 2 gründe reichen aus dass hier keiner interesse an dem Humbug hat


----------



## Hansen_07 (29. Dez 2022)

Sehe ich wie @yfons123. Du wirst hier auch kaum jemanden finden, der dir beim Schreiben eines Virus helfen würde. Ethik und Verantwortung sind nicht für jeden einfach nur Begriffe.


----------



## wer112 (30. Dez 2022)

Hansen_07 hat gesagt.:


> Sehe ich wie @yfons123. Du wirst hier auch kaum jemanden finden, der dir beim Schreiben eines Virus helfen würde. Ethik und Verantwortung sind nicht für jeden einfach nur Begriffe.


Wiso Virus? Ist doch kein Virus. Und Accessibility geht nach ne Weile automatisch aus, nur der Nutzer kann das aktivieren.

Ich hoffe die Nutzer gehen mir nicht an die Gurgel, wenn ich das sein lasse.


----------



## wer112 (30. Dez 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> abgesehen davon dass du rechtliche probleme kriegen wirst.


Was für rechtliche Probleme? Kannst du mir das genauer erklären?


yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> ist so eine "Idee" moralisch nicht vertretbar für die meisten.


Kannst du das auch bitte genauer Erklären? Da moralisch nixs gegenspricht, wenn das alle wollen und niemand die Daten bekommt.
Deswegen erkläre mal deine Sicht. Da es ja vom Nutzer ja explisiv in den Einstellungen aktiviert werden muss.


yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> Diese 2 gründe reichen aus dass hier keiner interesse an dem Humbug hat


Es gibt auch Apps, wo man durch Spiele Spielen Geld verdienen kann, die Müssen ja auch schauen, ob das Passt...


----------



## KonradN (30. Dez 2022)

wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Was für rechtliche Probleme? Kannst du mir das genauer erklären?


Das Problem ist, dass Du Nutzerdaten bekommen wirst. Es mag sein, dass Du die erst einmal bekommst mit dem Einverständnis des Anwenders.

Aber dann ist die Frage, was Du damit machst. Es gibt einige Vorgaben was die Verarbeitung von personenbezogenen Daten angeht. Dass der Anwender irgendwas aktiviert hat, gibt Dir noch lange nicht das Recht, darüber frei zu verfügen.

Wenn du den Anwendern Geld geben willst, dann musst Du das ja auch erst einmal bekommen. Du bist ja nicht der Multimilliardär, der jetzt sein Geld unter die Leute bringen will. Und das Geld wirst Du über die Daten bekommen so ich das richtig verstanden habe. Und das wird dann sofort sehr kritisch. Bei jeder Aktion, die DU mit den Daten machst, ist die Frage zu stellen: Ist es rechtmäßig. Ein Vertrag, den Du mit Massen an Usern geschlossen hast (also kein individueller Vertrag) fällt in einen Topf mit AGB. Bei Privatpersonen hast Du da fast keine Chance mit irgend etwas, das nicht im Interesse der Anwender ist. Der Verbraucherschutz ist da knallhart. (Da gilt eh nichts, was nicht groß genug geschrieben wurde oder das zu viel zu lesen war ... der private Anwender muss eh keine AGB lesen - das ist von dem nicht zu erwarten. Daher gilt in AGB nur, was üblich und zu erwarten war für den Anwender.)

Ich habe den Thread nicht im Detail verfolgt. Ich weiss nicht, was Du da vorhast. Es kommt aber oft in Spielen eine Art Verlosung ins Spiel. Man hat dann eine Chance auf einen Gewinn und was man bekommt hängt halt vom Zufall ab. Damit bist Du in D direkt in einem Bereich des Glückspiels. (Das ist eine Problematik, die viele Spiele zu spüren bekommen haben. Glück beim Loot in einem Spiel war dann schon direkt ins Visier genommen als Glückspiel ... Sobald es um Kisten ging, die man kaufen konnte, war es aber wohl extrem kritisch und da wurde wohl auch durchgegriffen....)

Also ja, es gibt viele Gesetze, die man kennen sollte. Ich wäre also mit sowas sehr vorsichtig (so ich meinen Wohnsitz in einem Land habe, in dem die Gesetze greifen können und ich nicht in Sicherheit bin. Und das sind jetzt nur Dinge, die ich als Laie mit bekommen habe. Da wird es bestimmt auch noch mehr geben. Für Juristische Beratung bist Du hier aber auch falsch. Da hilft nur ein Anwalt, der auf sowas spezialisiert ist.


----------



## wer112 (30. Dez 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist, dass Du Nutzerdaten bekommen wirst. Es mag sein, dass Du die erst einmal bekommst mit dem Einverständnis des Anwenders.
> 
> Aber dann ist die Frage, was Du damit machst. Es gibt einige Vorgaben was die Verarbeitung von personenbezogenen Daten angeht. Dass der Anwender irgendwas aktiviert hat, gibt Dir noch lange nicht das Recht, darüber frei zu verfügen.


Frei werde ich es nicht entscheiden...


KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du den Anwendern Geld geben willst, dann musst Du das ja auch erst einmal bekommen. Du bist ja nicht der Multimilliardär, der jetzt sein Geld unter die Leute bringen will. Und das Geld wirst Du über die Daten bekommen so ich das richtig verstanden habe. Und das wird dann sofort sehr kritisch. Bei jeder Aktion, die DU mit den Daten machst, ist die Frage zu stellen: Ist es rechtmäßig. Ein Vertrag, den Du mit Massen an Usern geschlossen hast (also kein individueller Vertrag) fällt in einen Topf mit AGB. Bei Privatpersonen hast Du da fast keine Chance mit irgend etwas, das nicht im Interesse der Anwender ist. Der Verbraucherschutz ist da knallhart. (Da gilt eh nichts, was nicht groß genug geschrieben wurde oder das zu viel zu lesen war ... der private Anwender muss eh keine AGB lesen - das ist von dem nicht zu erwarten. Daher gilt in AGB nur, was üblich und zu erwarten war für den Anwender.)


Die bekommen von mir ja kein Echtgeld, sondern Münzen, um neue Links posten zu können. Und Geld für Daten bekomme ich ja nicht. Ich verdiene ja daran garnixs. Wenn ein Nutzer jetzt auf ein Link klickt, wird mit Accessibility(was er explisiv aktivieren muss(erhält ne Hinweiß) nur geschaut, ob die Aufgabe erfüllt ist, dann bekommt die App nur die Antwort: "Okay" und dem Nutzer wird die Münze gutgeschrieben. Da denke ich wird ein VErbraucherschutz nixs machen, da die Daten wärend der Zeit nur beim Nutzer bleibt.


KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe den Thread nicht im Detail verfolgt. Ich weiss nicht, was Du da vorhast. Es kommt aber oft in Spielen eine Art Verlosung ins Spiel. Man hat dann eine Chance auf einen Gewinn und was man bekommt hängt halt vom Zufall ab. Damit bist Du in D direkt in einem Bereich des Glückspiels. (Das ist eine Problematik, die viele Spiele zu spüren bekommen haben. Glück beim Loot in einem Spiel war dann schon direkt ins Visier genommen als Glückspiel ... Sobald es um Kisten ging, die man kaufen konnte, war es aber wohl extrem kritisch und da wurde wohl auch durchgegriffen....)


Glückspiel ist in Deutschland ja verboten, dafür braucht es ja eine Lizenz. Aber wenn KEIN Echtgeld fließt, dann ist es ja kein Glückspiel.
Außerdem ist Links gegenseitig anschauen auch kein Glückspiel. 

Die Nutzer bekommen Ihr Geld von dem Deutschen Unternehmen Linkvertise GMBH, die zahlen das Geld an den Link ersteller aus.
Möchste nicht, das jemand 100 Millionen Münzen bekommt, wenn er die Links nicht richtig angesehen hat. Denn dann würde das System nicht funktionieren. 

Auf Rechtliche Seite, bin ich sicher. Auf Moralischer Weiße eigentlich auch, da alle Nutzer das auch so wollen. Würde ich das jetzt ohne Accessibility Service machen wollen, dann wäre das Moralich nicht gut... 

Ich weiß nicht, ob du HayDay kennst?
Dort gibt es ja auch ein Glücksrad, wo man virtuelle Items bekommt. Und Man kann für Echtgeld Dias im Spiel kaufen, um weiter zu drehen.
Aber ich erhalte kein Geld, und  Die Daten verlassen nicht das Handy und werden sofort vernichtet. 

Und ein Accessibility Service geht ja auch automatisch aus und läuft ja nicht ständig...


----------



## mihe7 (30. Dez 2022)

wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Aus der Datenbank werden Internet Links in eine ListView hinzugefügt.
> 
> Klickt man auf diesen Link, dann soll eine Überwachung stattfinden, was der Nutzer angeklickt hat und ob dies richtig ist, sobald er wieder zurück in der App ist, wird die Überwachung beendet und der Nutzer erhält seine Belohnung.


Damit ich das richtig verstehe: Du willst eine App, mit der ich als User virtuelles Geld verdienen kann, indem ich eine Website besuche und mir dort etwas bestimmtes ansehe bzw. ich etwas bestimmtes anklicke?


----------



## wer112 (30. Dez 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Damit ich das richtig verstehe: Du willst eine App, mit der ich als User virtuelles Geld verdienen kann, indem ich eine Website besuche und mir dort etwas bestimmtes ansehe bzw. ich etwas bestimmtes anklicke?


Ja, und mit diesen Virtuellen Münzen kannst du selber ein Link posten und Echtes Geld von Linkvertise verdienen.
Es gibt eine Telegram Gruppe, weit über 1000, die Ihre Links reinposten, und jeder soll bei jeden Die Links anschauen.
Problem: 1. Die Links gehen unter und werden nicht optimal ausgeschöpft
2. Aufgrund das die untergehen, verdienen manche nur so ca. 4ct pro Link. Wenn 1000 Leute draufklicken, und es richtig machen, dann lohnt es sich mehr.
3. Es gibt Leute("Schwarze Schafe") die sagen, die Waren drauf, obwohl die nicht drauf warn...
4. Deswegen soll ein besseres System her z.B.: Discord...

Deswegen, habe ich das sogebaut die App für die Community, das 10 Links aus der Datenbank geladen wird und angezeigt wird. Wenn man ein Link angesehen hat bekommt man 1ne Münze und wenn man 10 Münzen hat, kann man einen eigenen Linkvertise Link posten, damit die anderen es sehen.

Somit sehen am Ende alle Nutzer dein Link und du verdienst da was(Nur wenns richtig auf dem Link alles gemacht wurden ist)
Deswegen wird eine kurze bezogene Überwachung benutzt(Accessibility Servic) um Schwarze schafe zu erkennen, und dadurch nicht belohnt wird.
Da es in keinem Interesse ist, wenn jemand eine nanosekunde auf dem Link geht, nur um die Belohnung abzuholen, da würde er paar Millionen Münzen schnell machen können und mehrere tausend Links für die anderen Posten können. 

Es muss deswegen ein Geben und Nehmen sein.

Manche habe auch eine Automatisierten System nachgedacht, was ja nicht erlaubt ist. Da hat Linkvertise ja seine Regeln(Keine Bots, Nicht selber auf die Links klicken, Kein BEzahlen fürs drücken, ...) ...


----------



## Oneixee5 (30. Dez 2022)

Wer prüft die vielen Links? Es muss doch sichergestellt sein, das keine illegalen oder strafbaren Inhalte vorhanden sind (Malvertising). Wie wird sichergestellt das z.B.: der Jugendschutz und Geschäftsfähigkeit der Nutzer gewährleistet wird. Wer überprüft die Identität der Linkersteller und wer übernimmt die Verantwortung wenn z.B.: Kinderpornos verlinkt werden?


----------



## mihe7 (30. Dez 2022)

Ich muss das erstmal auf die Reihe bekommen, was hier eigentlich abläuft. Wenn ich schon "Belohnung" lese...

Nehmen wir z. B. mal einen Verein an, der eine Vereinszeitschrift herausgibt. Neben dem redaktionellen Teil steht ein gewisses Maß an Werbefläche zur Verfügung, die in jeder Ausgabe verkauft wird, um die Kosten der Zeitschrift zumindest teilweise zu decken. Der Verein verkauft also Werbefläche zum Preis X. Für den Werbetreibenden interessant sind Zahlen zur Verbreitung, d. h. Zahlen der ivw, schließlich muss er einschätzen können, wie viele Leser er mit seiner Werbung erreicht.

Linkvertise verkauft nun Werbefläche auf Seiten, die sie selbst gar nicht besitzen, sondern vom "Content Creator" zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Heißt: der Content Creator verkauft Werbefläche (zu Konditionen von Linkvertise, versteht sich) und Linkvertise spielt die Vertriebsgemeinschaft ggü. den Werbetreibenden.

Das ist natürlich toll. Vor allem für Linkvertise, denn um die eigentliche Krux, die Verbreitung, muss sich der Content Creator auch weitherin schon selbst kümmern und das auch noch in einer für diesen m. E. stark einschränkenden Art und Weise: Linkvertise zählt einen Besuch auf einer Seite nur unter bestimmten Umständen, dazu muss die Seite mindestens über einen Linkvertise-Link aufgerufen und auf der Seite vom Besucher ein "Ad-Task" (z. B. ein Captcha) erledigt worden sein, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Außerdem scheint pro Besucher (IP-Adresse? Fingerprinting?), Seite und 24-Stunden-Zeitraum nur eine "Impression" gezählt zu werden.

Gut, wie auch immer: die App soll wohl nun dazu dienen, ein Netz aus "Werbeflächenverkäufer" zu spinnen, die sich gegenseitig besuchen, um die Zahl der Impressionen zu erhöhen.

Das klingt erstmal verlockend: die Werbeindustrie mit den eigenen Waffen schlagen. Leider würde dann der Spaß aber nur noch größer werden, der Werbemüll also zunehmen, denn zumindest auf dem Papier wird es ja immer lukrativer für alle Beteiligten - außer dem Internetnormalgebraucher, versteht sich, der noch mehr mit diesem ganzen Dreck zugemüllt wird. Daher bin ich da raus.


----------



## yfons123 (30. Dez 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> der noch mehr mit diesem ganzen Dreck zugemüllt wird


wenigstens gibts addblocker und i dont care about cookies und clear url und privacy badger..ein kleiner hoffnungsschimmer am ende des tunnels


----------



## mihe7 (30. Dez 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> wenigstens gibts addblocker und i dont care about cookies und clear url und privacy badger..ein kleiner hoffnungsschimmer am ende des tunnels


Es ist doch schon ein Witz, dass man sich x Tools installieren muss, um noch halbwegs normal im Internet surfen zu können. YT ist mittlerweile nahezu unbenutzbar, weil alle paar Sekunden ein Werbeblock eingespielt wird.


----------



## Hansen_07 (30. Dez 2022)

wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Was für rechtliche Probleme? Kannst du mir das genauer erklären?


Hierzu nochmal der Hinweis auf #13 in diesem Thread.

Und hinzu kommt, dass du eine Google API für dein Vorhaben nutzen möchtest. D.h. das du davon ausgehen kannst, das die Daten auch den Weg dorthin gehen werden. Alphabet lebt nämlich davon Daten zu sammeln, falls dir das entgangen sein sollte.


----------



## wer112 (30. Dez 2022)

Oneixee5 hat gesagt.:


> Wer prüft die vielen Links? Es muss doch sichergestellt sein, das keine illegalen oder strafbaren Inhalte vorhanden sind (Malvertising). Wie wird sichergestellt das z.B.: der Jugendschutz und Geschäftsfähigkeit der Nutzer gewährleistet wird. Wer überprüft die Identität der Linkersteller und wer übernimmt die Verantwortung wenn z.B.: Kinderpornos verlinkt werden?


Dies macht Linkvertise GmbH, Außerdem, Benutzt, die Community Lizensfreie YT Videos, die auf Youtube verlinkt wird. Natürlch könnte ich Java-forum.org auch in ein Linkvertise Link Packen, theoretich alles. 
Wenn es illegale Sachen sind, wird man von denen gebannt ohne eine Auszahlung.
Ich habe das auch so eingeführt, wenn jemand mir meldet, dass es ein Illegaler End Link ist, dann sperre ich den Account, deaktiviere den Link in der Datenbank und der Nutzer erhält die hälfte von Münzen von dem Link Besitzer, somit ist ein anreit da. Die Prüfung von der Identität muss der Anbieter übernehmen. Ich diene nur Als Sammelpool...


----------



## wer112 (30. Dez 2022)

Hansen_07 hat gesagt.:


> Hierzu nochmal der Hinweis auf #13 in diesem Thread.
> 
> Und hinzu kommt, dass du eine Google API für dein Vorhaben nutzen möchtest. D.h. das du davon ausgehen kannst, das die Daten auch den Weg dorthin gehen werden. Alphabet lebt nämlich davon Daten zu sammeln, falls dir das entgangen sein sollte.


Die bekommen die Daten durch den Accessibility Service?
Ohne das man die übermittelt?
Die Bekommen bestimmt auch ohne Apps die Daten oder?
Wenn die Daten nur durch den Service bekommen(Wenn ich grade nicht verstehe wie), ist doch Alphabet doch für den Datenschutzgrundverordnung haftbar, nicht ich, wenn ich es nicht übermittel, oder doch, nur weil ich den Service von Android nutzen würde?


----------



## Hansen_07 (30. Dez 2022)

wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Die bekommen die Daten durch den Accessibility Service?
> Ohne das man die übermittelt?
> Die Bekommen bestimmt auch ohne Apps die Daten oder?
> Wenn die Daten nur durch den Service bekommen(Wenn ich grade nicht verstehe wie), ist doch Alphabet doch für den Datenschutzgrundverordnung haftbar, nicht ich, wenn ich es nicht übermittel, oder doch, nur weil ich den Service von Android nutzen würde?



Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass es dein Job ist, solche Fragen vorab zu klären. Am sichersten gehst du damit, den Rat eines Juristen mit dem Spezialgebiet Internetrecht einzuholen.

Was du vorab tun kannst: sobald du irgendeine API oder einen Service von Google/Alphabet nutzen zu wollen, genau die Benutzerbedingungen zu lesen und zu verstehen.

Fakt ist das Google genug Stress mit der EU bzgl. Datenschutzmissachtung am Bein hat. Deshalb kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die soviel wie möglich an Verantwortung/Haftung auf diejenigen übertragen wollen, die ihre Dienste Nutzen.


----------

